# Emergency!! Difference between print film and negative film?



## japmula (Aug 8, 2004)

ale: hey guys...so after two long nights of shooting night shots for my next assignment (due monday!) in my color class, i just noticed the film says "color print film" instead of color negative film.  i remember my instructor saying something on the first day of class like make sure you get color negative film, but i can't recall exactly in what context. 

can someone please tell me i didn't just do something wrong??? man! i didn't even notice when buying the film, i just needed 800 speed film quickly and picked up the only package i saw...=/ assuming it was color negative film. i will shoot myself if i have to go out and do two whole rolls over again.....night photography is kind of exausting...with all the waitin' around while the super long exposures are done.... :?


----------



## Walt (Aug 8, 2004)

Color negative film is print film. The film is developed into a negative image and the print is actually a negative of the film. Two negatives make a positive!?


----------



## japmula (Aug 8, 2004)

So I'm okay?? That's a relief! Then how come some films say 'negative film' and others say 'print film'? Why zee confusion??  :roll: 

Thanks!


----------



## Walt (Aug 8, 2004)

They just like to see us squirm!!!


----------



## photong (Aug 8, 2004)

maybe saying print film is more of an older photographer type of term? thats my guess. or maybe not. just could be different terms. but i assume your teahcer is just used to one way of saying it. when i was in school we pretty much had to use their terms and we had to know both because these days they don't call everything the same thing as they used to.

its like postive film, slide film and e6 is the same thing.


----------



## markc (Aug 8, 2004)

Using print/slide is more consumer friendly than using negative/positive. My guess is that the consumer films are more likely to have the one phrase and the pro films the other.


----------

